# cast iron recipes! lets hear some



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Im looking for some new ones for game and fish for my cast iron


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Not realy fish or game but..

I did this and I turned out good, Take some jiffy cornbread mix and prepare as per directions on the box for cornbread, spray some cooking spray in a 8" cast iron frying pan, add the cornbread mixture and put it on the bbq. put the bbq cover down tight and cook for 15 minuets. remove it from the pan and put upside down on the grate cover and cook for 5 more minuiets.

The directions call for 400 deg. so some trial and error are involved as to time and how hot your coals are.


----------

